
The Ultimate-64 board - ingve
http://www.1541ultimate.net/content/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=74&catid=9&Itemid=127
======
zokier
It really seems like quite the ultimate c64 board. Pretty much the only thing
I can imagine it needing is a image resampler to scale the frame to full 1080p
in some way. As many if not most screens are 1080p, it would make sense to
have the scaling to be done on the board because it probably can do it better
than the random crap that is built-in in screens.

My 2c about the price; do not try too hard to squeeze it into low price point.
I can't imagine there being a huge difference in volume between e.g. 200 and
250 eur, but it is absolutely crucial that you actually have the ability to
ship it.

~~~
SwellJoe
The MEGA65 is promising a 1080p output but will cost more (and is still
months/years away). I don't know that it's really all that important to me, as
long as I can use modern monitors, which this seems to offer.

I mean, right now, to get my C64 onto a modern display, I use a TV interface
that has composite inputs (this has the nice side effect of allowing me to put
it into a PIP on my laptop display). I also have a tiny composite monitor for
when I don't want that hassle. So, really, anything that gives me an HDMI
output is gonna be awesome.

And, I like their idea of line doubling at lower saturation to give a CRT
effect. That's a fun idea.

Also, I agree on the price. I'd love for it to be cheap, but what's an extra
fifty bucks between friends? There certainly is an upper bound, but it's not
$200.

------
milkey_mouse
Hmm... Could you combine these boards with these newly-pressed cases [1] to
get yourself some completely new C64s?

[1] [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1670214687/original-
com...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1670214687/original-
commodore-64c-computer-housing-in-new-coo)

~~~
acherion
Yes. The newly pressed cases are the original molds from Commodore for the
C64C, and that model C64 can accommodate any C64 mainboard. Since this new
Ultimate-64 is compatible with C64 cases, in turn it's also compatible with
these newly pressed ones.

------
SwellJoe
I can't resist any C64 story. It's just impossible for me to not read them.

This sounds super cool, even though I told myself I was gonna wait for the
MEGA65 to get back into poking at 8-bit stuff. The expected price point of
€199 is also really good (and you can find a broken C64 to provide the donor
case and maybe real SID for cheap), so it's not a major investment for a lot
of tinkering fun.

------
CameronBanga
An aside and confused this with the Ultra 64 for a second, and thought it
would be a story about a Nintendo 64 prototype.

Fun history if you’ve never looked into it.

[https://www.gamespot.com/forums/system-wars-314159282/its-
fa...](https://www.gamespot.com/forums/system-wars-314159282/its-fascinating-
to-follow-nintendo-ultra-64-develo-33377190/?page=1)

~~~
joshu
I like how it touts "mitt-mapped" interpolation.

------
mmjaa
We have a couple of these sorts of projects happening for the Oric-1/Atmos
line of computers as well .. its truly an awesome time to be into 8bit
computing as an art form, because it doesn't look like these obscure platforms
are going away any time soon.

------
retrogradeorbit
I have the 1541 Ultimate II cartridge for my C64 and it is a fantastic unit.
But the C64 itself is getting on and I wonder how much longer it will last.
This is very exciting!

Does it resolve the C64 Chroma/Luminance interference issue? I would love to
get a real hardware implementation of the C64 without the interference flaw
and see it on a modern display without the horror colour bleed.

I also vaguely remember reading a guide on how to solve the problem on an
original C64 with some modification, but I simply cannot find the page
anymore. Does anyone have any info on this?

~~~
retrogradeorbit
Just did some more searching and found it.
[http://biosrhythm.com/?p=1340](http://biosrhythm.com/?p=1340)

------
aswanson
I love these resurrection projects for old processors. I'm currently trying to
bring back the Texas Instruments TMS34020 graphics processor without its
compiler.

------
NikolaeVarius
I would love to get one of these

